# What is this joint called part 2. Video of the build.



## patrickhosey (Sep 22, 2014)

I got a lot of good answers on the last post but it sparked a small debate by a few seasoned pros. To be honest, I'd stack this joint up against the bolt method any day. This table is rock solid. The only thing I worry about is how tight the joint is. I worry about wood movement. Other than that, this joker is a beast. Feedback is greatly appreciated. Just don't be lame. Thanks for checking it out.


----------



## lateralus819 (Mar 24, 2013)

Pat-That table is awesome. As far as the joint, it looks as if it would be incredibly strong. I don't see why not.

I especially love the aspect of the joint and how it comes together. Nice job. Looks really cool too.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Looks like a 4 way open mortice or saddle joint. Not to sure that it's stronger than a half lap. It looks cool.
Nice video .


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

It looks like you hogged out a lot of wood form the legs, I wouldn't think it would be recommended. I would think it would take some of the strength away form it. I would worry about the fir splitting while hammering the cross member through. Although, once all glued up it should stand the test of time.. All in all a nice joint and great video.

Bill


----------



## bobro (Oct 24, 2014)

Ha- in the other thread I thought you were standing the thing on end! It's even better in this trestle form. Much better than using bolts.

Of course in this trestle form you're competing against one of the all-time classics, which is a cross-lap with a wedged through-tenon holding it together. That always has some kind of rustic or ancient look about it though. Anyway great job.


----------

